# any breeders in colorado?



## SassyBetta (Aug 1, 2011)

im in the market for a Female


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You might want to pm MrVampire. He lives in the Denver area and is an YBC breeder.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

wooohoo more people haha. there's me in Aurora, Linda Olson in Thorton (get your Thai fish from her), another lady in Boulder and a few scattered here and there.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

no females right now but you are welcome to the fish room...I do have some guppies growing out as well.


----------



## SassyBetta (Aug 1, 2011)

MrVampire181 said:


> no females right now but you are welcome to the fish room...I do have some guppies growing out as well.


awsome,idk when id be able to make it out there i live in colorado springs but its nice to know you guys are close, is there anyway you could let me know if you get any females? 

EDIT- I didnt see ur link till now. i love those red pks very beautiful


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

those are my old ones. but I have a new pair coming in from thailand.


----------



## SassyBetta (Aug 1, 2011)

im excited cant wait to see your fish, the ones you have now are so purdy. Im trying to get an interesting colored CT female that i can breed with my male CT eventually down the line


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I have mostly HMs and HMPKs with some DeTs. As far as CTs go I have a hard time with them since Aurora has very hard water and it's rough on their fins. I do know the CT standards though


----------



## bettarainbow (Apr 15, 2011)

SassyBetta said:


> im excited cant wait to see your fish, the ones you have now are so purdy. Im trying to get an interesting colored CT female that i can breed with my male CT eventually down the line



If you are looking for females ct, you should be able to find some at petco, they always carry some nice ones. I bought few females blue mustard and orange ct from petco few weeks ago. You just need to keep looking or ask your nearly petco store manager when the new shipment will be there and go and you will get the best color before the other customers arrive, anyway good luck to you ;-)


----------



## SassyBetta (Aug 1, 2011)

yeah i did just that yesterday  no goodones left


----------



## Rhg (Dec 21, 2018)

Hi! Im new on here! I know this post is REALLY old lol. But im looking to buy newborn betta fry food asap in colorado! If anyone can help so much appreciated!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Resurrecting threads more that a year old is a violation of Betta Fish Rule #12.

12. Do not resurrect old threads.
Do not post to a thread that has not received a reply in a year or more unless you are the original poster and wish to update. If you are not the original poster you must create a new thread but you may hyperlink the archived thread to continue an old discussion. Resurrected old threads will be closed. Also, please use "bumps" sparingly and do not bump your own thread unless a significant amount of time has passed without any response.


----------

